# Is it just me????



## LisaCadwell (Oct 16, 2012)

I know that sometimes the written word can't completely express the feeling the poster is trying to convey, but is it me or does it seem that newbies really aren't welcomed here by some of the older Moderators/Experienced posters???? Maybe Sarcasm is just the way to answer the newbies posts????

I, personally, have a great deal of growth that I need. I know this and that is way I am seeking out a place to chat with other people either in the same boat as myself or have been in that boat. I'm starting to get the feeling that not only myself, but other "newbies" are really not wanted here and that we are pests by asking questions that are relevant to our level. 

Or maybe I'm just not using the forum correctly? Am I supposed to just read and watch and not post as a newbie? Is there a preferred guideline that I missed???

Lisa


----------



## IByte (Oct 16, 2012)

LisaCadwell said:
			
		

> I know that sometimes the written word can't completely express the feeling the poster is trying to convey, but is it me or does it seem that newbies really aren't welcomed here by some of the older Moderators/Experienced posters???? Maybe Sarcasm is just the way to answer the newbies posts????
> 
> I, personally, have a great deal of growth that I need. I know this and that is way I am seeking out a place to chat with other people either in the same boat as myself or have been in that boat. I'm starting to get the feeling that not only myself, but other "newbies" are really not wanted here and that we are pests by asking questions that are relevant to our level.
> 
> ...



Probably they get same questions day in, and day out.  Usually the newcomers ask wide open questions with no budget, genre of photography, or general research to bring to the table; which tends to annoy a lot of people here.

Another reason is they bust newbie chops to see how they are.  If you're sensitive on internet forums, how are you going to make in the real world regardless of your profession?  Or some people in general ate smart a$$, myself included lol.


----------



## Tee (Oct 16, 2012)

Lisa-

This place is cupcakes and kittens compared to a year ago.  It's so sugary and sweet I've got a cyber-cavity.  But seriously, imagine being a member for 2,3,4 years and seeing the same three basic questions asked every day.  It can get a little frustrating since the search function works well.  I'd recommend in the Beginners forum, clicking on "replies/views" and it will re-order the threads from most replied to least.  You can get an idea of how often the same topics are covered.  

Anywho- stick around.  Have fun.


----------



## SCraig (Oct 16, 2012)

You are actually right on both counts.  There is a lot of snobbery and curt responses that goes on, I'm as guilty as anyone else.  But in our defense once you have seen the same "What lens do I need" or "What tripod should I get" or "Why are my pictures underexposed" day in and day out it does start to wear on people.  In many cases these are questions that could be answered by the poster with just a couple of minutes of looking around.  For example, I saw two brand new "What Tripod" posts yesterday.

Photography is not something that can be learned in a few minutes.  To learn to use a SLR or DSLR or any advanced camera takes time and effort, however many who come here aren't willing to devote that time and effort.  They want a quick answer to a complex question.  Or they show up expecting everyone here to rave about their photographs and then get disappointed and mad when we tell them the truth.  Most times when someone new shows up we don't know the difference yet.  We don't know if it's someone who will actually try and learn or just another hit-and-run type.

Just as you expect to take some time to get to know us, you have to give us a little bit of time to get to know you.  However, like any internet forum there are all types.  There are some great people here, there are some truly talented photographers, and there are some that would not be missed if they left.  Stick around, blend in, and it will all work out shortly.


----------



## mishele (Oct 16, 2012)

IByte said:


> Probably they get same questions day in, and day out.  Usually the newcomers ask wide open questions with no budget, genre of photography, or general research to bring to the table; which tends to annoy a lot of people here.
> 
> Another reason is they bust newbie chops to see how they are.  If you're sensitive on internet forums, how are you going to make in the real world regardless of your profession?  Or some people in general ate smart a$$, myself included lol.


Don't listen to this guy^^^^^^ he's full of shat.  
Lisa,  just have fun. Don't worry about the sarcastic remakes. There are a lot  of people here that are going to want to help you. Just try to do a  little leg work yourself before you post questions. It will show people  you are interested in learning. 
Now get back out there, kiddo!!


----------



## LisaCadwell (Oct 16, 2012)

That all makes sense. I completely understand that a million people asking the same question gets extremely tiresome! I wouldn't want to be a moderator for anything! I have a tough skin and was warn (by my husband) that people will be ruthless. I understand that my pictures are in NEED! But, I didn't expect to be basically told to jump of the forum and go back to basics. OUCH! LOL.... I didn't think they were that bad! Of course I've been looking at hundred of my pictures of the past few years and I think that I'm getting better. 

SO in short... keep my head down and continue slowly on the site - huh? I can do that. I don't run off so easily. ;-)


----------



## manaheim (Oct 16, 2012)

Interestingly, the ones who make sarcastic remarks are generally the ones who are going to kill themselves to help you when you ask the "right questions".  I know it's tough, because how the heck are you going to know what the right questions are?  Well... you _can _figure it out, by reading other posts here and by reading between the lines on their sarcastic responses.  

#1 thing to do before you post... search.

In fact, this VERY thread you just posted?  Yeah... we've seen this thread at least 3,000 times.  And THAT is why the older folks get a bit tired of newbie questions.


----------



## LisaCadwell (Oct 16, 2012)

In fact said:


> LOL - Point well taken!!!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 16, 2012)

LisaCadwell said:


> That all makes sense. I completely understand that a million people asking the same question gets extremely tiresome! I wouldn't want to be a moderator for anything! I have a tough skin and was warn (by my husband) that people will be ruthless. I understand that my pictures are in NEED! But, I didn't expect to be basically told to jump of the forum and go back to basics. OUCH! LOL.... I didn't think they were that bad! Of course I've been looking at hundred of my pictures of the past few years and I think that I'm getting better.
> 
> SO in short... keep my head down and continue slowly on the site - huh? I can do that. I don't run off so easily. ;-)



Welcome Lisa. Keep at it, hang around, and you WILL get better. Promise!


----------



## Tee (Oct 16, 2012)

For fun, I checked out some old school threads.  You want to see mean, nasty and how this forum was on a daily basis?  Read this: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum/214345-my-first-teen-shoot-c-c.html  It was a modern day OK Corral.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 16, 2012)

LisaCadwell said:


> Hey everyone. I just finished taking shots at  a local golf course and wow... I took a lot. When I uploaded them on my  computer I can opened them up in Lightroom 4's trial version and 90% of  them are out of focus. BUT, if I open them in any other program or  viewer they are fine?
> 
> *I have absolutely no idea how to use LR so maybe I need a tutorial?* Am I missing something?
> 
> Lisa



You got fairly pleasant and responsive answers but, honestly, in retrospect isn't this a question that you could have answered yourself by doing some work  for yourself before asking? 

Now multiply this by 10 times per day x 365 days/year (366 on leap year) and you can see why even helpful, nice people can get tired of using time on this kind of question.


----------



## jake337 (Oct 16, 2012)

Have fun and read between the lines.


----------



## LisaCadwell (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL - wow. I thought my feedback was rough! I think you are right and that several people around here have started to take Prozac.


----------



## LisaCadwell (Oct 16, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> doing some work  for yourself before asking[/U]?
> 
> Now multiply this by 10 times per day x 365 days/year (366 on leap year) and you can see why even helpful, nice people can get tired of using time on this kind of question.



Ohh... You're correct. I watched multiple videos on the net (about 3 hours worth) and found my answer. I looked for a faster response to a problem that I was currently having. Since the post, I've found a local person that is willing to sit down with me and go over the program to show me some techinques. I'm extremely excited to learn more about LR4. 

BUT, that wasn't the only replies that I was posting about. In nearly every post that I've made (or read) there has been at least one sarcastic response. This thread was an overall opinion that newbies in general seem to get slammed. I wasn't aiming at any one person or thread - just a generic observation. 

AND I DO GET IT! Do the research yourself; although, that does make me wonder what questions I will be able to ask!!!! ;-) Or which photos I can post for a C&C that is as good as I THINK it is. I have a lot to learn! LOL.


----------



## Desi (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey Lisa, stick around....you're gonna do just fine here.


----------



## LisaCadwell (Oct 16, 2012)

Desi said:


> Hey Lisa, stick around....you're gonna do just fine here.



OH - I'm sticking around.... Like I said earlier - I don't scare off that easily.... Just an observation that at the wee hours of the morning I posted.


----------



## SCraig (Oct 16, 2012)

LisaCadwell said:


> AND I DO GET IT! Do the research yourself; although, that does make me wonder what questions I will be able to ask!!!! ;-) Or which photos I can post for a C&C that is as good as I THINK it is. I have a lot to learn! LOL.


The important thing is that you make an effort to find an answer yourself.  If for no other reason than it makes you remember it better.

Like any forum those who have been around a while know IMMEDIATELY when someone hasn't tried to find an answer themselves because it is normally a "Revolving Question", or one that gets answered today and then comes back again tomorrow posted by someone else.  Keep an eye out for "What Tripod" questions and you'll see what I mean.  I'd be willing to bet there's a new one before the end of the day.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 16, 2012)

What people are responding to, in most cases, are two things; the first being that those new to photography seem to think that no learning or preparation is needed, that artistry conquers all. The second is related, that questions often arise because the person asking the question has done no preparation.

You are implying that you had to take three hours to find an answer when anyone here could have answered in a minute and saved you the time. If, however, before using Lightroom and loading images, you had read the on-line tutorials on loading images, tried loading a couple and then had a question, it would have been a much better, more advanced, more useful question both to you and to us. 

The way you know how to ask questions is to read the threads, see what questions get answered well, see which questions attract sarcastic remarks.
Inevitably the questions that get shelled are those that could be answered by doing some preparation, doing some reading and actually preparing oneself.
The questions that get answered respectfully are those posted by people who've done some work, run into a snag and can't figure out how even to find the answer. 

We are not your invisible collective Mommy.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Oct 16, 2012)

_AND I DO GET IT! Do the research yourself; although, that does make me wonder what questions I will be able to ask!!!! ;-) Or which photos I can post for a C&C that is as good as I THINK it is. I have a lot to learn! LOL. 


_two people ask a similar questions.

1. whats the best camera?

2. I have been doing a lot of research and i'm trying to find the best camera within my budget ($800) I generally like to shoot sports but will also do some portrait work. I have been looking at brand X and brand Y could someone with working knowledge of these two cameras maybe suggest which would possible be a better purchase, or maybe even let me know of a brand that will fit my needs that I could be missing.


Which one do you think will get the sarcastic remark and which one an honest answer? Alot of how people are treated is based on how they approach a subject. There are questions that get asked over and over. and if you ask the question in the right way a lot of people will help you, even though they have answered it a 1000 times.    there will still be the occasional sarcastic remark, but the internet is no diffrent then life. your going to get the good with the bad.


Post up whatever photo you feel you want some C&C on, will it get torn to shreds? possibly, but you can still take a lot from peoples posts and learn from it, and that really is the whole point of posting up photos. Do some people go overboard? sure, some things that get mentioned 99% of the general public won't even pick up on or realise, but the more things that get pointed out, the more things you can work on and improve, Slowly over time hopefully those amounts will become less and less. The first photos ive posted up on here had a lot of things pointed out to me. and looking at them now I think "wow, these are horrible". I have come so far from, and yet i'm still getting a lot of things i need to fix. but what needs fixed is becoming less glaringly obvious and much smaller in detail more technical. which is good. Come here to use the site as a tool to improve yoru craft. If you want the approval. throw them on facebook where most people will probably love them.


----------



## LisaCadwell (Oct 16, 2012)

The_Traveler, 

I do realize that you aren't my collective mommy - but thanks for the spank anyway!


----------



## .SimO. (Oct 16, 2012)

So... what is the best lens and tripod?  lol.


----------



## LisaCadwell (Oct 16, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> Come here to use the site as a tool to improve yoru craft. If you want the approval. throw them on facebook where most people will probably love them.



I hear ya! Family and friends have been telling me that my photos are great! That is why I originally came here - to find a sight where people have an actually true opinion on what makes a photo good, not just because the subject matter is their granddaughter.

BUT on the flipside - I have been trying to learn this stuff for over 3 years - this year a little more so. I didn't just open a box, pull out a camera and viola start asking all the questions. I was stumped on a new program that looked like greek - and the manual was in chinese! I missed the fact that after I upload the photos I needed to switch modes. Once I got that figured out, I was rolling with playing around with the MILLION of choices that you can make. I didn't even ask a single question about all of that. Do I score a point for that???? 

BTW - I'm not making light of your post. I understand what you are all saying..... I'll stick around and prove myself to you all!


----------



## LisaCadwell (Oct 16, 2012)

.SimO. said:


> So... what is the best lens and tripod?  lol.



Based on the above posts... I'd say "DUCK".....


----------



## nmoody (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm fairly new here and have not had the issues that some of the newbs have had with members here. I believe this Is mostly due to the fact that I research everything before I ask questions. 

It's typically clear I have attempted to find the solution myself first and am getting hung up on something or just need it explained in a different way.

Nobody has ever needed to bring me off a high horse either. Coming in all high and mighty is just asking for it. I know my work is garbage compared to most but that's ok! I'm learning and slowly but surely getting better. 

The last thing and probably the one that starts the most amusing flame wars is when someone asks for help but doesn't take a single bit of it. Especially the ones who seem like they never wanted it to begin with. They clearly just want to be good without having to put much effort into it or actually learn how to use their camera, never mind other aspects of photography.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Oct 16, 2012)

LisaCadwell said:


> 12sndsgood said:
> 
> 
> > Come here to use the site as a tool to improve yoru craft. If you want the approval. throw them on facebook where most people will probably love them.
> ...



Well really the only one you have to prove youreslf to is you.  

but I will say I have probalby learned more in the little bits of info I have gotten from having photos torn apart then anything else. you can get a lot out of this place as long as your willing to wade thru some bull lol.


----------



## LisaCadwell (Oct 16, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> LisaCadwell said:
> 
> 
> > 12sndsgood said:
> ...


----------



## nmoody (Oct 16, 2012)

I have to agree, I'm one of the ones who  like it when one of my pictures gets torn apart. That means I get to know what I need to work on instead of assuming everything is fine. I rather have a harsh reality than no reality.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 16, 2012)

LisaCadwell said:


> BUT on the flipside - I have been trying to learn this stuff for over 3 years - this year a little more so. I didn't just open a box, *pull out a camera and viola* start asking all the questions.



well, that's the problem.
You got a viola in with your camera.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 16, 2012)

This thread delivers


----------



## TamiAz (Oct 16, 2012)

Hang around.. When I first started visiting this forum I couldn't believe how brutal it was, but I kept coming back because of all the great information. You will learn a lot here and there are many people who are willing to help!!


----------



## kathyt (Oct 16, 2012)

LisaCadwell said:


> I know that sometimes the written word can't completely express the feeling the poster is trying to convey, but is it me or does it seem that newbies really aren't welcomed here by some of the older Moderators/Experienced posters???? Maybe Sarcasm is just the way to answer the newbies posts????
> 
> I, personally, have a great deal of growth that I need. I know this and that is way I am seeking out a place to chat with other people either in the same boat as myself or have been in that boat. I'm starting to get the feeling that not only myself, but other "newbies" are really not wanted here and that we are pests by asking questions that are relevant to our level.
> 
> ...



Might I suggest a great forum.  Clickin' Moms is fantastic. It is the main photography forum I am on and it is amazing.  If you want critique you will get critique w/o the fluff, but you will not get sarcastic comments.  They are not necessary at all and in no way help the person grow as a photographer.  Some of the things I have seen on here are rather disturbing and so hateful.  If I was such an amazingly, talented photographer who had nothing to learn because all of my skills are so "TOP NOTCH" then I certainly would not have any time to be on a photography forum being hateful and condescending to others who are just trying to learn. My main career is an RN and I will never forget  being a new grad and how terrified I was and the veterans who went above and beyond for me.  Now I do the same in return.


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 16, 2012)

kathythorson said:
			
		

> Might I suggest a great forum.  Clickin' Moms is fantastic. It is the main photography forum I am on and it is amazing.  If you want critique you will get critique w/o the fluff, but you will not get sarcastic comments.  They are not necessary at all and in no way help the person grow as a photographer.  Some of the things I have seen on here are rather disturbing and so hateful.  If I was such an amazingly, talented photographer who had nothing to learn because all of my skills are so "TOP NOTCH" then I certainly would not have any time to be on a photography forum being hateful and condescending to others who are just trying to learn. My main career is an RN and I will never forget  being a new grad and how terrified I was and the veterans who went above and beyond for me.  Now I do the same in return.



Critiquing pictures of flowers gets boring, though. How better to spend time than to get sassy and snarky?


----------



## kathyt (Oct 16, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh?  Who says we can't have a little sass? I don't like to take pictures of flowers either, I find them rather boring as well. I prefer pretty people.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey guys and gals! I find myself in need of a new tri-pod!   Can somebody please tell me what one's a good one to get? I want it to be light, really solid, and under $75 if possible. Thxs.


----------



## mjhoward (Oct 16, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Hey guys and gals! I find myself in need of a new tri-pod!   Can somebody please tell me what one's a good one to get? I want it to be light, really solid, and under $75 if possible. Thxs.



Those are usually on the shelf next to the lenses that make the backgrounds blurry.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 16, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Hey guys and gals! I find myself in need of a new tri-pod!   Can somebody please tell me what one's a good one to get? I want it to be light, really solid, and under $75 if possible. Thxs.



If you have any old crutches laying around the house you could probably whip one up yourself that would do the trick! 
Google Image Result for http://www.photographyschoolsonline.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/Camera-Tripod.jpg


----------



## IByte (Oct 16, 2012)

mishele said:
			
		

> Don't listen to this guy^^^^^^ he's full of shat.
> Lisa,  just have fun. Don't worry about the sarcastic remakes. There are a lot  of people here that are going to want to help you. Just try to do a  little leg work yourself before you post questions. It will show people  you are interested in learning.
> Now get back out there, kiddo!!



Good Mishele I just made my fall chili and guess who's not going get any lol.

Lisa there's an unofficial mentors program where you can receive "one on one" critique from one of the season people here I recommend going that route also.  I'm not just a spokesman,  I'm also a client


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 16, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> Might I suggest a great forum.  Clickin' Moms is fantastic. It is the main photography forum I am on and it is amazing.  If you want critique you will get critique w/o the fluff, but you will not get sarcastic comments.  They are not necessary at all and in no way help the person grow as a photographer.  Some of the things I have seen on here are rather disturbing and so hateful.  If I was such an amazingly, talented photographer who had nothing to learn because all of my skills are so "TOP NOTCH" then I certainly would not have any time to be on a photography forum being hateful and condescending to others who are just trying to learn. My main career is an RN and I will never forget  being a new grad and how terrified I was and the veterans who went above and beyond for me.  Now I do the same in return.



Kathy,

You joined recently, posted one image so far and got useful, positive critique from those who responded.
In return for that treatment, it seems rather ungenerous, even discourteous, for you to advertise for somewhere else in a thread.

I can't speak for _clickin' moms_ but what you generally get here at TPF is pretty much the unvarnished responses of what people think in the real world, without a great deal of butt-patting to make the OP feel better.
Generally, people get what they give. 
In your posted picture, you showed a good deal of knowledge and skill, approached the thread as a serious person and got exactly the response you deserved.

LisaCadwell was treated fairly, no one was rude or mean. Her questions were answered and she was told how we think she should proceed. 
If she interpreted unblemished talk as being harsh, that is something she would have to understand and get over.


----------



## Fred Berg (Oct 16, 2012)

manaheim said:


> Interestingly, the ones who make sarcastic remarks are generally the ones who are going to kill themselves to help you when you ask the "right questions".  I know it's tough, because how the heck are you going to know what the right questions are?  Well... you _can _figure it out, by reading other posts here and by reading between the lines on their sarcastic responses.
> 
> #1 thing to do before you post... search.
> 
> In fact, this VERY thread you just posted?  Yeah... we've seen this thread at least 3,000 times.  And THAT is why the older folks get a bit tired of newbie questions.



This is true. Not long after I started here it was the Rabbit (then masquerading as Captain Kirk) who pointed out how terrible a set of photos I posted were. He was blunt and direct and I pulled him up on this; after which I got a tremendous amount of useful and worthwhile input from many, many members. I've stuck around even though I felt like a right idiot at the time and it would have been easier to fade away and find another forum where everyone is nice and chummy - but that wouldn't have helped me in the long term. I still feel like a bit of a newcomer, but one that is slowly being taken into the fold. 


Stick around and post your photos. That's one of the main purposes of the forum after all.


Oh and by the way, he was right about my photos.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 16, 2012)

Tee said:


> For fun, I checked out some old school threads.  You want to see mean, nasty and how this forum was on a daily basis?  Read this: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum/214345-my-first-teen-shoot-c-c.html  It was a modern day OK Corral.



Oh, the good old days of Petraio Prime.  He was fun to work up.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 16, 2012)

bentcountershaft said:


> Tee said:
> 
> 
> > For fun, I checked out some old school threads.  You want to see mean, nasty and how this forum was on a daily basis?  Read this: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum/214345-my-first-teen-shoot-c-c.html  It was a modern day OK Corral.
> ...



N.B. that virtually all of the jerks on that thread are gone from here.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 16, 2012)

bentcountershaft said:


> Tee said:
> 
> 
> > For fun, I checked out some old school threads.  You want to see mean, nasty and how this forum was on a daily basis?  Read this: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum/214345-my-first-teen-shoot-c-c.html  It was a modern day OK Corral.
> ...



Gawd...I miss those days!!! That post went to 19 pages and 278 posts before it was mercifully Locked, and featured two posters who were later banned (two that I KNOW of that is!) That post was a classic case of  573.gif

Getting back to seriousness and Lisa's ORIGINAL POST: I'm not gonna name names, but in the past week I have seen some posts from Moderators which began with some very serious, heavy-handed sarcasm, and some frankly, hurtful,tactless commentary. I'm not naming names, but YES, in all earnestness, I have seen some *recent comments* directed at newbies, by Moderators, that were, I thought wayyyyy over the line, and which could easily be interpreted to be sarcastic or demeaning. 

Note that I did not write "could be *mis-*interpreted to be sarcastic"--I wrote, "could *easily be interpreted to be sarcastic or demeaning*".

I actually considered PM'ing the two Mods in question, just to let them know that, hey...you know, these are noobs...and your little Moderator purple name tags cary with them additional weight...and responsibility...


----------



## gsgary (Oct 16, 2012)

rexbobcat said:
			
		

> Critiquing pictures of flowers gets boring, though. How better to spend time than to get sassy and snarky?



And babies


----------



## gsgary (Oct 16, 2012)

The_Traveler said:
			
		

> N.B. that virtually all of the jerks on that thread are gone from here.



Im still here


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 16, 2012)

gsgary said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But you're a helpful jerk, Gary.  There's a difference.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 16, 2012)

bentcountershaft said:
			
		

> But you're a helpful jerk, Gary.  There's a difference.



Im blushing im not used to compliments


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 16, 2012)

Think of it this way: It's an initiation of sorts. If you make it past the poison darts you're in. 
At the point where the newbies post this post they are either going to get hit with the dart and leave-or they'll be here for life. My post like this one was where my Canon FanGirl came from and I told them they were all  "worse than a pack of Army wives having high tea."
They let me in the door. Or I annoyed them enough to leave me alone.


----------



## texkam (Oct 16, 2012)

> Huh? Who says we can't have a little sass? I don't like to take pictures of flowers either, I find them rather boring as well. I prefer pretty people.


 ^ OMG Kathy. All I can think of when I see this shot is Sir Mix A Lot, Baby Got Back.


----------



## IByte (Oct 16, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Gawd...I miss those days!!! That post went to 19 pages and 278 posts before it was mercifully Locked, and featured two posters who were later banned (two that I KNOW of that is!) That post was a classic case of  573.gif
> 
> Getting back to seriousness and Lisa's ORIGINAL POST: I'm not gonna name names, but in the past week I have seen some posts from Moderators which began with some very serious, heavy-handed sarcasm, and some frankly, hurtful,tactless commentary. I'm not naming names, but YES, in all earnestness, I have seen some recent comments directed at newbies, by Moderators, that were, I thought wayyyyy over the line, and which could easily be interpreted to be sarcastic or demeaning.
> 
> ...



Great power comes, comes with great responsibility.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 16, 2012)

Overall I'm pleased by Lisa's attitude and I think she'll do well here.

For whatever that's worth.

Which is probably nothing.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 16, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Think of it this way: It's an initiation of sorts. If you make it past the poison darts you're in.
> At the point where the newbies post this post they are either going to get hit with the dart and leave-or they'll be here for life. My post like this one was where my Canon FanGirl came from and I told them they were all  "worse than a pack of Army wives having high tea."
> They let me in the door. Or I annoyed them enough to leave me alone.



I used to tease MLeek and call her "mom." You know, the way a teenage daughter or son sneers out the word, "Moooooooooooommmmm!", and then gives an exasperated,big,long,drawn-out,huffy,pissy kind of *Sigh!!!! *but ya know, she got over it...she lectured me, threatened to ground me and take away my iPod, and, uh, now...she's on my Awesome List...

Lisa...I think MLeek and manaheim are telling you what I told you earlier...you are now "in". You passed the test. Boot camp is over!


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 16, 2012)

Derrel said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > Think of it this way: It's an initiation of sorts. If you make it past the poison darts you're in.
> ...


Now I am just Leeky.  Such a sad, sad state of affairs.


----------



## kathyt (Oct 16, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Might I suggest a great forum.  Clickin' Moms is fantastic. It is the main photography forum I am on and it is amazing.  If you want critique you will get critique w/o the fluff, but you will not get sarcastic comments.  They are not necessary at all and in no way help the person grow as a photographer.  Some of the things I have seen on here are rather disturbing and so hateful.  If I was such an amazingly, talented photographer who had nothing to learn because all of my skills are so "TOP NOTCH" then I certainly would not have any time to be on a photography forum being hateful and condescending to others who are just trying to learn. My main career is an RN and I will never forget  being a new grad and how terrified I was and the veterans who went above and beyond for me.  Now I do the same in return.
> ...



I completely agree that I posted an image for CC and recieved great feedback that was respectful and honest.  What I was referring to above was some of the other people I was leaving CC for were getting completely blasted with rude and very hateful remarks.  I just was rather taken back by it.  I am not one for "fluff" in my critiques by any means, but there is a line between giving a valid, thoughtful critique vs. just random sarcastic responses.  That is all I was getting at.


----------



## LisaCadwell (Oct 16, 2012)

IByte said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks - Actually Desi has been emailing me with a lot of help information! I feel better pictures coming on already.


----------



## LisaCadwell (Oct 16, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > LisaCadwell was treated fairly, no one was rude or mean. Her questions were answered and she was told how we think she should proceed.
> ...


----------



## LisaCadwell (Oct 16, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Think of it this way: It's an initiation of sorts. If you make it past the poison darts you're in.
> At the point where the newbies post this post they are either going to get hit with the dart and leave-or they'll be here for life. My post like this one was where my Canon FanGirl came from and I told them they were all  "worse than a pack of Army wives having high tea."
> They let me in the door. Or I annoyed them enough to leave me alone.




I'm almost afraid to ask if that means the door is slowly going to open for me!!! LOL - it's either that or I can just kick the door in and Rambo my way around! I do have friends (said in a really terrible Italian accent)


----------



## Overread (Oct 16, 2012)

Desi said:


> Hey Lisa, stick around....you're gonna do just fine here.



I'll second that  From what you've written and your replies here you seem to have already gotten the grumpy/difficult ones eating out of your palm! 


Though seriously much of the rough edge of the site has already been explained very well by others. I'll say as a mod of the site (since I appear to be the first one here) that if you ever do have problems with a member remember that you can report posts/private messages and that we do take them seriously and will, where possible take action. In addition there are other features on the site such as the ignore list which you can make use of if you find someone who riles you up somewhat more than is good. 
You can also contact anyone on the mod team via pm - we're a friendly lot and will generally try to help with any issues that you have as much as we can. 

I hope you have a good time on the site and that you can get some good rewards out of the experience


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 16, 2012)

LisaCadwell said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > Think of it this way: It's an initiation of sorts. If you make it past the poison darts you're in.
> ...



Just charge forth. That's what I did!


----------



## mishele (Oct 16, 2012)

Quoting Rambo ages you...just sayin


----------



## panblue (Oct 16, 2012)

LisaCadwell said:


> I know that sometimes the written word can't completely express the feeling the poster is trying to convey, but is it me or does it seem that newbies really aren't welcomed here by some of the older Moderators/Experienced posters???? Maybe Sarcasm is just the way to answer the newbies posts????
> 
> I, personally, have a great deal of growth that I need. I know this and that is way I am seeking out a place to chat with other people either in the same boat as myself or have been in that boat. I'm starting to get the feeling that not only myself, but other "newbies" are really not wanted here and that we are pests by asking questions that are relevant to our level.
> 
> ...



hey Lisa...





BOO!!!!!!!!!!!


ok?

ok!


----------



## LisaCadwell (Oct 17, 2012)

mishele said:


> Quoting Rambo ages you...just sayin



HMMMMMM.... yeah, wait.. I can hmmmmm just.... Wait, who are the totally awesome kick-butt super heros of the day??? I AM OLD!!!!


----------



## LisaCadwell (Oct 17, 2012)

panblue said:


> BOO!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/SIZE]
> 
> ok?
> ...



LOL - Hey back to you. Halloween getting to you already?


----------



## Tony S (Oct 17, 2012)

Ohhh crap,  she didn't like my comment about Yakima being the armpit of Washington.   lol


  Hang in there kiddo, it gets better.


----------



## RxForB3 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey now, Yakima is the Palm Springs of Washington!  And don't you forget it!  Sunnyside or Toppenish is the armpit...

All kidding aside...I may not have as good a view of Rainier as you do, Tony S, but I actually kinda like Yakima


----------

